# End of contract soon



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking for the best deals on either the iphone 6 or the HTC one

Anyone used these guys before? I'll be looking to upgrade both our phones, so want a good deal. Always fancied an upgrade with a new Playstation 

http://www.mobiles.co.uk/o2-htc-desire-620-grey.html?tid=LD2TMMAR15&gid=OLSSONYPS4500GBM#details

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The Desire 620 isn't a high end phone. You're basically financing the PS4 on top of the prices for the 620. It's not exactly free given the prices elsewhere.


----------



## ZAFBLOKE (Mar 6, 2015)

I brought one of these added on two GiffGaff sims one for business one for personal never looked back to days of contracts

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CUBOT-X6-5-IPS-3G-Smartphone-Android-4-2-Octa-Core-Dual-Sim-Mobile-Phone-16GB-/201094506807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2ed22aa937


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Is it gonna work out a good deal for you?

£36pm for the 3GB = £864 over 24 months

Quick look on Amazon:
PS4 for £280
HTC 620 for £198
= £478

Leaves you £16pm for your phone tariff before you're better off going for that deal.

Other option is to forgoe the PS4 and just buy one yourself. Just a quick look on that site, if you take one of the cashback deals, looks like it will save you a few hundred, although admittedly you're being DD'ed £31 pm still.

Equivalent of £384 over 24months after the cashback.
Add £280 for PS4 = £664 so £200 less


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Someone at work used mobiles.co.uk, quick delivery and just works .... It's run by carphone warehouse


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Kicked EE into touch after being with orange/One2one for years,loyalty doesn't count for ****e gone over to:- https://www.thepeoplesoperator.com/


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

im in the same boat - end of contract with o2 but wanting to upgrade to the Galaxy S6. My current providr, o2, just havent been competitive at all.

Has anyone ever used http://www.mobilephonesdirect.co.uk/ ?

They seem to offer the best deal on the S6 with an EE tariff. I've never used a re-seller before - always gone direct with the network.

Rich


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I am due a upgrade I have a Nexus 4 had it for 2 years in February, I cant see anything out there worth taking a 2 year contract out again for the difference is minimal so I just went to a pay monthly contract instead


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Last 2 times I've just used ee, very flexible on their prices


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Be careful with some of the resellers, I had it recently where one put my upgrade through as a new connection because the upgrade "failed" , they gave various reasons which were all lies, which I proved by upgrading 5 minutes after speaking to them !!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

tyreman said:


> Be careful with some of the resellers, I had it recently where one put my upgrade through as a new connection because the upgrade "failed" , they gave various reasons which were all lies, which I proved by upgrading 5 minutes after speaking to them !!


They get higher commission for signing new contracts.


----------



## paleredfox (Sep 23, 2012)

I had an issue with mobiles.co.uk that involved failing a credit check for EE - although EE subsequently had no record of such a search or application - and then being both rejected and accepted for O2 via mobiles.co.uk who were my original provider.

It was a strange situation and many excuses were generated regarding the matter saying that it was an address problem, discrepancy or suchlike.....

Irregardless, I got my note4 from them, £28 a month brand new sealed box, no problems or issues at all.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd be checking your credit history using one of the credit checking companies. 

Lots of applications harm your credit rating. If you fail them it will harm it even more. 

I'd check and see if they have been running these checks and not forcing you on to a different network.


----------

